# Oulton Park Trackday



## andygo (May 8, 2002)

Thanks to all the TTOC members that allowed me to play today in my Sc****. As a past owner of 2 TT's, with a 3rd one planned I perhaps wasn't a total interloper after all!!!!!!

What a nice day, and glad to put some names to faces(and cars)

Thanks to Scotty as well for organising it. Well done.

Lets have another one tomoorow.


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

Thanks to Scotty and Audi UK for organising this for the TTOC. Had a great day ;D Nice to meet new and old faces, Weather could of been better but still had an aswome time ;D
Jonah


----------



## Sim (Mar 7, 2003)

Hope you all had a good time. I wish I could have been there, but work etc. etc. ...

Looking forward to the pics ;D?


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

Really great day guys (and girls!)

Thanks again obviously to Scotty, but also to everyone who was there - great team effort I thought in making sure everyone had a great day.

Clive


----------



## michael_barnes (Jul 17, 2003)

I know that this may get a bit repetitive, but I also want to thank everyone involved for an excellent day. This was my first TTOC event and what an excellent way to start. Thank you.

ALF 44 Y


----------



## thorney (May 15, 2002)

echo all above....was great fun and only one spin all day 

I even got a bit of vid of Clive cocking up a corner, I'll post it soon ;D


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

Agreed - fantastic experience, I wish I'd gone around with Richard the Instructor earlier in the day rather than leaving it to the afternoon as he gave me some great tips and made me quicker and less sideways!

Thanks to Scotty for the organisation and Calum at Audi for the Track day - does anyone have his email address so I can thank him personally.


----------



## Guest (Sep 9, 2003)

aye........

cheers paul for sorting out the day... 

great to meet everyone.. 8)

I had great fun all day (apart from 7 hour round trip there and back !) 

thanks jonah for the ride in your TT... thankfully before your fried your brake fluids & brembo's ! and we certainly had fun on that last corner with a bit of sidewards action ;D! ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Agreed!! Great day out! Did someone say something about another track day? ;D

That 550bhp RS4 was awesome!!! How much speed did he carry into the corner at the end of the home straight? WOW ;D

The RS4's and Thorneys VX220T all struggled to put the power down in the wet ^ greasy conditions... The TTs found their forte ;D ;D


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

As everyone else huge thanks to scoTTy & all concerned in sorting out the day, it was brillianTT ;D

Thanks to Calum for taking me for a run out in the 3.2, I particularly liked the throttle blips on the down changes ;D sad i know.

Also thanks to Thorney for taking me for a run out ;D Are you going to include the bit where the wiper tried to part company from the car - honest I didn't think your driving was that bad 8)



> I even got a bit of vid of Clive cocking up a corner, I'll post it soon ;D


Norman


----------



## r14n (Jan 10, 2003)

[smiley=mexicanwave.gif]

BIG BIG thanks go to Scotty and the v.generous AUDI.

I love the smell of brakes smoking.[smiley=smoking.gif]

Do I get the award for highest avg speed whilst on the grass, not the roll up type. [smiley=oops.gif]

For those of you who did not think about going or bottled out, shame on you, you missed what was probably the best track day ever(IMHO), great circuit, little or no traffic, except if you wanted it, (thanks Grant) and all that for ten quid.

See you all on the next one. 

Oh I presume on the next one, previous attendees will have preferance over the no shows. 

Ian (hovermower)

If you dont have an off, your not pushing hard enough. [smiley=stupid.gif] [smiley=end.gif]


----------



## Guest (Sep 9, 2003)

Thanks again for inviting us RS and S guys, it was much appreciated.

Great day had by all IMHO and really enjoyed showing a few of your guys some of the racing lines and sharing some tips for future trackdays.

This is what trackdays should be about, good banter all round and a quiet circuit with no aggression.

A few of you will have heard that as a return gesture the RS246 trackday at Oulton (back end of Nov) will be opened up to any of you guys who wish to attend. The day will be held in the same goodwill format as this one, and as ever, me and the guys will be available for passenger rides and anyone who needs assistance and advice. The Noggy Babe should be good for 600bhp by this time 

Thanks again TTOC 

Andiroo
www.RS246.com Admin


----------



## sattan (Sep 10, 2002)

Agreed, was a top day out, my 1st track-day.

And good to meet various peoples..

Must also say very impressed by the RS4 crowd, you guys had some serious machinery out there! 

Interested that Callum mentioned that there was a 2.7 bi-turbo development TT floating around a while back, shame they can't put it into production due to its fuel consumption !

Demo of the DSG box  round the track was also better than I expected...


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

I'm glad everyone had a good time.

It was a really nice relaxed day with loads of track space and time and a great crowd of people.

The weather made it more _fun_ and I hope it helped everyone to understand a little better how their cars perform on the edge in those sort of conditions.

Hats off to the boys with the big toys and a "YOU ARE CRAZY" to Thorney in his VX220 Turbo. Â :

I thanked the guys at Oulton for their efforts and support yesterday. Somehow the kitchen were told to only expect 8 people and I think they hid that fact from us all incredibly well!
I have thanked Calum on behalf of the TTOC and the attendees for his help and also for turning up in the 3.2. I've also been in contact with Nick Bloomhall at Audi UK who actually sorted the day out for us.

I'm particularly happy at the considerate driving and the way everyone conducted themselves whilst still pushing their cars to the limit (or themselves to their own self imposed limit). Hopefully many more people will now enjoy track days rather than viewing them as a day full of danger and maniacs ragging their cars senseless.

Many thanks to you all for your participation. I'm not sure of the final amount but we made a good sum for the NSPCC so many thanks for your contributions. Â ;D

Paul

p.s. could this be the end to all the Scooby Vs TT wars? I doubt it but it was nice to see Andy sliding it around. Â  Â


----------



## Neil (May 7, 2002)

Ditto everyone else's comments, many thanks to all for organising the day - I really enjoyed it (despite the rain and the greasy track that gave a few scarey moments ;D).

Really want to do another track-day now, I guess that once you stop you just can't stop   (same could be said to some of you modding your RS4's as well I guess, there were some awesome machines out there, drool drool [smiley=thumbsup.gif])

Good to meet some new people as well: Ian - nice run on to the grass, you must post the vid up!, ALF44Y - you were well tanking it round there m8, would never have believed it was a std car, Grant - great that you got to use your TT to it's full extent so soon after you got it!

Thanks again to all for sorting the most enjoyable day.


----------



## andygo (May 8, 2002)

Whilst we are on the Oulton theme, check this site out - my son is racing his Formula Ford this saturday - if your'e about, check us out.

www.goughracing.co.uk


----------



## b3ves (May 6, 2002)

Echoing what everyone has already said, thanks ScoTTy and Audi UK for a GREAT day!

I really loved the track and storming out of the shell oils corner (bottom hairpin) will stick with me and one of the best track experiences ever. The camber and grip are just awesome and I'd love to go back and do it again, albeit with the R32 to see how it compares ;D

So pleased that Calum was able to bring along the 3.2 DSG for rides and drives. Really enjoyed the drive and am now a raving fan of Sport mode. Truly an amazing (automatic) gearbox! ;D

Thanks again
Rob


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Loads of unsorted, uncropped, uncaptioned and of varying quality pictures here

I took plenty of on-board video but unfortunately due to signing the required form can't post any or I'll be charged Â£25k by Oulton Park!!!

P.S. If anyone wants there pics removed or number plate disguised, please send me an email or IM.


----------



## GPJ (Apr 15, 2003)

Many many thanks to everyone.
This was my first active involvement in a track day (usually just watch nervously from the friendly side of the pit wall)... it was fantastic. Managed to lose the back end just enough in the middle of the double apex to scream without damaging the car 
Hope I can meet you all again under similar circumstances.
Best regards
Gavin (_TT_oxin)

PS: I'm still pretty sure about the reversing light ;-)


----------



## Neil (May 7, 2002)

> PS: I'm still pretty sure about the reversing light ;-)


Mmm, still not convinced, but hey, even if you can't do it you've got 3 yrs till your MoT


----------



## thorney (May 15, 2002)

> of varying quality pictures here


You're not wrong there matey


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)




----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

2 of me and they're both blurred. I must have either been going too fast or too slow, either that or the Camera person had been drinking ;D ;D


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

I'm not sure why some were out of focus. I think it was because someone else had been using the camera in between. :-X :


----------



## b3ves (May 6, 2002)

The photos of mine came out fine - thanks! ;D


----------



## Stu-Oxfordshire (May 7, 2002)

Bugger - and there's me posting on the events forum doh [smiley=smash.gif]

Thanks to all involved for organising the track day at Oulton Park. It was the first track day I've attended where there wasn't a fee involved and a shining example of what car ownership combined with club memebership is about.

Great to meet some new faces and good also to see every TT there getting a good thrashing form it's owner.

Despite the fact it was wet nearly all day I learnt a lot about my car and come the end of the day as the dry line developed it was great fun picking up speed and finding the grip......even at the cost of my Brembo's overheating big time after the my 20th-odd lap of the day and 4th "full on" lap following Beves.

Highlights of the day:

- er, driving in the wet..... 
- Having numerous moments around Druids corner - double apexer towards the end of the lap with what seemed like it had a liberal coating of oil.....the black tyre marks slewing off the circuit said it all. 
- Andy Gough in the STi Impreza 4 wheel drifting it around Shell Oils and Druids corners. (PS: Andy - didn't realise it was you - v impressive driving btw)
- The smell of burning brakes. 
- Thorney's VX220 turbo - what a car......it seems to cope well with 360 spins as well 
- Andy's Blue RS4 
- Talking myself out of "one final session of the day" as "that's when you stuff it" according to Scotty, then talking myself back into it........and nearly stuffing it at Druids. ;D

On the account there were at least 6 other people there snapping away with cameras all day, please can you post all your pictures asap!

Cheers, 
Stu


----------



## Stu-Oxfordshire (May 7, 2002)

> Thanks again for inviting us RS and S guys, it was much appreciated.
> 
> Great day had by all IMHO and really enjoyed showing a few of your guys some of the racing lines and sharing some tips for future trackdays.
> 
> ...


Cheers Andy - I for one, will be there! Hopefully with some new tyres!


----------



## Stu-Oxfordshire (May 7, 2002)

Paul - just seen your pics - they are awesome - well taken!

I particularly like this one ;D 

http://members5.clubphoto.com/_cgi-bin/getImage.pl?imgID=23332569-a907&trans=


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

Mmmmm ... treat in store guys..

I had to wash my car tonight due to a) Tree sap and b) some person of dubious parentage chucking a cup of milk over the side of my car & window as I was driving thru Nottingham.
Anyway - when you wash the wheels you get the hot brake smell again!

Looking forward to the next one - may even get the Yokohama 048s out for it if I've learned to drive by then!


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

> Paul - just seen your pics - they are awesome - well taken!
> 
> I particularly like this one Â ;D Â
> 
> http://members5.clubphoto.com/_cgi-bin/getImage.pl?imgID=23332569-a907&trans=


Which one?

p.s. you can't link to the full size pics for some reason but you can link to the mid-size ones.

p.p.s I'm guessing this one which I've now cropped a bit :


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

I have a few pics HERE , including 2 blatantly stolen from scoTTy : Hope that's OK with you.

Norman


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

No prob. Carry on.

At least your not using pics of my car to sell wheels! :


----------



## Sim (Mar 7, 2003)

Nice pics. From the pics and the comments seems like a great day was had by all.



> At least your not using pics of my car to sell wheels!


Yeah the cheeky buggers. Did they remove it?


----------



## hutters (Jul 16, 2002)

I've put a few more pics HERE, once again the raw photo's, no cropping, etc.

Hopefully will have some more to put up soon, courtesy of Malcolmg.

As ever, if there's a particular one that you want the hi-res file for just let me know.


----------



## paulb (May 6, 2002)

Really sorry I missed it guys. Would've been great fun. Was all the gravel in front of Thorney's car in the paddock from the undertray after an off?


----------



## thorney (May 15, 2002)

> Really sorry I missed it guys. Would've been great fun. Was all the gravel in front of Thorney's car in the paddock from the undertray after an off?


No it fecking wasn't. ;D

But all the grass up the side was


----------



## Stu-Oxfordshire (May 7, 2002)

> Really sorry I missed it guys. Would've been great fun. Was all the gravel in front of Thorney's car in the paddock from the undertray after an off?


there was no gravel where thorney went off Â ;D



> Which one?
> 
> p.s. you can't link to the full size pics for some reason but you can link to the mid-size ones.
> 
> p.p.s I'm guessing this one which I've now cropped a bit :


Naturally I like all the ones of my car and I'm sure I can incoporate into a new sig pic....... Â ;D However, it was this one I meant Â ;D Â  Â 










ie: Beves trailing in my wake! Â ;D Â  Â 

Oh, Andy...........were you THAT unimpressed with it????
http://www.scoobynet.co.uk/bbs/thread.asp?threadid=249502


----------



## andygo (May 8, 2002)

Is the trackday still on @ Oulton on December 2nd?


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

> Is the trackday still on @ Oulton on December 2nd?


Andy
See scoTTy's posting in the events forum, as it is an RS246 event not a TTOC as last time.
http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/Ya ... 1067267097

Hope you enjoy yourself ;D

Norman


----------

